

Ask HN: What are some good books to improve on object oriented design? - nitishmd

What books would you recommend to improve on object oriented design? I know nothing beats experience, though I would like to know what books have you read that has improved your knowledge on OO design and you highly recommend.<p>I have been planning to read Code Complete and The pragmatic programmer. What are your thoughts on these books?
======
gwhilts
Smalltalk Best Practice Patterns, by Kent Beck

Smalltalk is object oriented from the ground up and this book is full of
advice and examples of good OOAD. Even if your every day language is Java, C++
or something else, this book will show you OO the way it was meant to be done.

It's not quite as easy to follow as the Sandi Metz book I mentioned above, but
worth the effort.

j.

------
gwhilts
Practical Object Oriented Design in Ruby, by Sandi Metz

Even if you code in a language other than Ruby, this book is quite easy to
follow and chock full of great OO advice.

